# How much/often to feed a puppy?



## maverick9465

We've been feeding our pup about two cups a day (one in morning and one in evening) topped with some wet dog food. He rarely will finish what he has in his bowl. Should we be feeding him more often? What's the recommended amount he should be getting. He looks skinny, but I'm not sure how to make him eat. I want to make sure he's eating puppy chow to get those nutrients.


----------



## Pippatheredvizsla

We were told to feed our dog three times a day when she was a puppy. Breakfast, lunch dinner. Sometimes she'd get a bit more, we weren't really worried about over feeding her as she seemed pretty good at self regulating. At about 4 months old she started to puke sometimes in the night, our vet said to feed her a bit before bed because it was just her empty stomach acting up. At 6 months old, we still let her eat as much as she wants. She eats more when she is growing but she doesn't seem to overeat. She is still very lean and muscular. I'm not sure you could do that with every dog though, I've had dogs in the past that would try to eat the whole bag if you let them! Haha 


On the back of the dog food bag it should give you a recommended serving for your dog, I would brake it up into at least 3 different meals for the first few weeks. After they are a bit older you can switch to twice a day.


----------



## maverick9465

Ok great! I guess we should experiment with 3x a day then. He just seems to prefer scavenging for crumbs on the floor to his actual food.


----------



## freealfin

Orijen is best for the buck. Never a serious recall while every other brand has had many over the years and some were responsible for hundreds of deaths.... Stay away from Purina and supermarket junk no matter what!.....
Vizslas are generally finicky eaters at meal time but will eat junk when they want or at any other time. Over 50 years of Vizsla ownership has taught me to vary as much as possible, including warm and cold, and to include 5 to 10 % of what I eat no matter what I eat. Fish, eggs, beacon, cold cuts, salad, soup, cereal, pickles (yes...pickles), olives, pancakes, pizza, meat, etc, etc. Include human grade can or frozen food.
If you can, twice a day is OK but once is OK too. Wolfs have been around for thousands of years and they do not eat twice a day. Follow the food recommendations for how much but change it if things are not working out. I control the feeding so my Vizslas always show a slight hint of ribs under certain lights conditions........and walk 5 miles a day while they run 10 or 20. Good luck!


----------

